# First Planted Tank Mega Flex 32



## Blaklabel (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm relatively new to the hobby and this is my first planted tank. It's an adventure that my 6yr old and I are going down together as he loves fish.
As you can tell it's a sponge bob theme that my son wanted

The tank is a month old. I have a few different plants trying to figure out what I like and don't like and what goes well together.

I have a few platties and guppies along with a dwarf gourami.

Hopefully It turns out well and helps my son enjoy the hobby a bit more.

Any helpful comments would be appreciated


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice!
I like tanks with live plants - as plants grow in, plant out some of the areas with more of the same species to fill it in


----------

